# Members with posting issues (read here)



## MadCatX

Gang, 

Im in IT..and have been trying to troubleshoot the website error.
So far 
IE
Firefox
Chrome 
all do not work. There is some sort of security issue or update that has changed the way TGS responds to those browsers.

Safari works, I have windows, and downloaded Safari. It works flawlessly.


----------



## Damfino

I have Safari but it overheats my computer. I'm taking a risk just posting this brief message. I can't use this site until it gets fixed. I can't use my tablet because it also uses a variation of Chrome, and I don't own a cell phone. I can't believe there's been no word from the administration.


----------



## MadCatX

Damfino - I will look that up and see if I can help you. Apps generally wont make a PC overheat unless it maxxes out the RAM and Processor for long periods of time. Or, if the PC is overclocked. Are you working on a MAC?


----------



## MadCatX

https://www.google.com/search?q=saf...j69i57j0l4.10455j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Jubillee

I am not sure the issue that are happening but I all of the sudden can't post pictures unless I use the mobile app. I usually use chrome on my Mac and it lately gives me an error when uploading. It also does it on my chrome on the phone.


----------



## Jubillee

Jubillee said:


> I am not sure the issue that are happening but I all of the sudden can't post pictures unless I use the mobile app. I usually use chrome on my Mac and it lately gives me an error when uploading. It also does it on my chrome on the phone.


I also forgot to add I can't even post either. Once I hit post, it does nothing,


----------



## MadCatX

Jubilee - I ended up downloading Safari for Windows. What I think is, there is a security update or possibly a programming update done by Chrome that causes it to fail. I read sporadically that some older versions of Chrome are working but I cant validate that. IE I also had problems with...I really think its and updated security feature or setting.


----------



## Damfino

Yes, I'm on a Mac laptop. I can only jump onto Safari and post briefly or I risk overheating my laptop. I checked out the link you posted and I could try some of those things, but I'm not switching to Safari just so I can access TGS. I'll find a new goat site first. It's a shame because I've had a nagging goat health problem I've been wanting to post about and get some feedback. Not gonna do it if I have to use Safari every time. Way too much trouble.


----------



## MadCatX

That sucks - I like reading your posts.


----------



## toth boer goats

I do hope it gets fixed soon, miss posting and helping others.
IE is tough, at least I got on enough to communicate, to let you all know I have not forgotten TGS.
IE is very, very slow and freezes on me, so I still cannot post well.


----------



## MadCatX

Check our other thread toth - or go here https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4184-safari-for-windows.html


----------



## Jubillee

I'm glad to hear its a site wide issue but not glad. I have had the problem for awhile but though it was my computer or phone. Also probably why the threads have lots less comments anymore. Hope it can get fixed soon!


----------



## mariella

I have the same problem I am using internet explorer now.

Edit" Yes it worked!!


----------



## MadCatX

I agree Jubilee, either they dont know, cant figure it out, or dont care.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I can't post on my chrome book either. I'm using safari right now


----------



## MadCatX

Yeah - I have tried several browsers. I was going to try Opera but decided to try Safari. Thats why I feel like its a configuration error or something like that.


----------



## ksalvagno

I have no idea what to tell you guys since I'm just a volunteer moderator with no extra access. The app works.


----------



## MadCatX

Nothing you can do Karen, this is on the back end of the website. Who ever the site admin is, they will need to address it.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Posting from Internet Explorer...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I'm using the mobile app right now, but the backgrounds are all white, the names are invisible, and there are strange icons in the text boxes...


----------



## Jubillee

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I'm using the mobile app right now, but the backgrounds are all white, the names are invisible, and there are strange icons in the text boxes...


That happened to me. Go to settings and change it to nighttime reading mode.


----------



## Maureen Harmon

Following


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Jubillee, thank you. I now have black backgrounds and can read and see words and names.


----------



## MadCatX

Has anyone had any changes with Chrome? I am still using Safari without issues.


----------



## spidy1

no change on chrome for me


----------



## Dwarf Dad

spidy1 said:


> no change on chrome for me


Trying incognito mode


----------



## Dwarf Dad

@MadCatX, incognito mode in Chrome worked once. If this works, it will be twice.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Try for a third time. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## MadCatX

Dwarf Dad that's good stuff there.. Ill test it too.


----------



## MadCatX

No dice for me. It just spins


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Mine quit,too


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Well, that one went. I tried to quote you twice and nothing happened.


----------



## MadCatX

Good looking out though - who knows we may be able to get the owners to actually help us.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I can post replies, just cannot reply within someone else's post or quote them.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

MadCatX said:


> Dwarf Dad that's good stuff there.. Ill test it too.





MadCatX said:


> Good looking out though - who knows we may be able to get the owners to actually help us.


Oh well. Right at this moment the like buttons are working and I can quote you.
I'll log out and shut chrome down and try again.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Dwarf Dad said:


> Oh well. Right at this moment the like buttons are working and I can quote you.
> I'll log out and shut chrome down and try again.


Did not work after logging out and shutting down. I tried logging in on regular Chrome and incognito mode, no go.
Back on the app.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Safari is completely unresponsive for me. I can't even get the website to load. Chrome is working enough for me to be on it but it won't allow me to post. The app is still working though.


----------



## MadCatX

I made a conversation with the Forum Tech hopefully they will respond the admin person hasnt been on here since last year. Stick with the App, it seems to be working about the best if Safari is not working.


----------



## Goats Rock

Why can't whoever messed it up make it work like it used to? I can post maybe 1 time out of 15. I am not computer savvy, so it either limps along on my iPad (computer won't work at all with TGS) or I won't be able to enjoy TGS.


----------



## MadCatX

They informed me they are aware and working on a fix. If you have a smart phone the app works. Also - in this thread I sent a link out for Safari. It's what I have to use now. Its Apple's browser but its very user friendly.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad they are working on it.


----------



## spidy1

me two!


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

So, I've found a work around that is working for me on Chrome right now. Posting this post from Chrome. It's a timing out issue due to the update (previously discussed in another post) however, if I hit post, wait about 5 seconds, and then hit refresh, it will post.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

It didn't work for me.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

testing...


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Holy cow! I didn't do ANYTHING special and Chrome just allowed my post to go thru!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I was able to " like" your post, now trying to reply.


Crazy Little Goat said:


> Holy cow! I didn't do ANYTHING special and Chrome just allowed my post to go thru!!!!


----------



## mariella

Testing
Chrome seems to be working for me now but IE quite on me.


----------



## MadCatX

test


----------



## MadCatX

WEWT it looks like they got Chrome working


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Dwarf Dad said:


> I was able to " like" your post, now trying to reply.


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat:


----------



## fivemoremiles

will it work now?


----------



## fivemoremiles

YES!!! I'm doing a baby kid romp!!!


----------



## MadCatX

Niceeee


----------



## Damfino

Testing...


----------



## Damfino

Well whaduhyuhknow.


----------



## MadCatX

Thats right! ^_^


----------



## MadCatX

ForumTech messaged me - we are good to go


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Yayyyyyyyy


----------



## New-goat-mom

Seeing if this really is working.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

About time!!:happygoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

I just posted in IE and Firefox, both are working now. YAY~!


----------



## MadCatX

YAY - back in bidness


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, we seem to be. 

Was it you MadCatX who helped TGS get back up? I heard someone figured it out, and informed TGS, but don't know who?


----------



## MadCatX

I think we all did, but when I saw we were losing people and such I message the Administrator and Forum Tech with what I saw and what was happening, then they went in and changes something. So I dunno if it was me passing information or what. I kept on them though, and when i messaged them directly they responded pretty quick.


----------



## toth boer goats

You are awesome, thank you.


----------



## MadCatX

My pleasure - I love the geught sites so I want to make sure they stay going. I hit a couple up because I dont know as much as others.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## luvmyherd

http://www.sherv.net/thumbs.up-emoticon-409.html
http://www.sherv.net/happy-emoticon-138.html
http://www.sherv.net/happy-emoticon-139.html


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dayna

Can I post now? Test.


----------



## Jubillee

:welcomeback:


----------



## MadCatX

yes you can


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes Dayna, you can, we are back up again. 
Glad to see you back.


----------



## Goat town

I didn’t know there was a problem because I use my iphone


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah, a lot of us were not able to post, for a very long time.

But we are OK now.


----------

